# how do you halter train a llama?



## countrygirl23 (Jul 7, 2009)

i just bought 2 adult male llamas and they will not come up to you when you catch them they are just fine.we were going to put both llamas on a 45 acres with some cattle to keep the dos out.my question is how do you halter train them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 7, 2009)

I would suggest using Marty Bennett's method of training. Her website is http://www.camelidynamics.com/

Most llamas will not just come to you. Especially if you are going to halter them. You have to herd them someplace smaller to catch them. If they like their grain, you can usually "call" them in with something that will associate getting food. That call can be shaking the feed bucket or some specific word that you yell.

Good luck with your new llamas!


----------



## countrygirl23 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 8, 2009)

The biggest thing when working with llamas/alpacas is to be quiet (no yelling - just normal voices) and move slowly (not jumping around) and calmly.

When my llamas are in the barn stall I can walk up and pet all of them (once trained).  When they are in the pasture... I can't.   That's normal; although several of mine will come up and give me nose kisses even in the pasture.   I use a small catch pen and herd them into it and that's where I put their halters on. 

Using grain is a good way to teach them to come when called and you can put some in your hand and once they eat out of your hand you can slowly introduce a halter.  Make them reach their nose through the halter to get the grain on your hand.  Once they are comfortable with that you can use one arm around their neck to 'steady' them and use your other hand to put the halter on and pull it up and then use both hands to buckle/clip it on.

That's a condensed version... if you need more details please ask.


----------

